# probleme classic sur palourde G3



## ramchamcham (27 Mars 2010)

bonjour a tous.

voilà j'ai un petit souci avec ma palourde qui est en 10.3 ...

en fait, j'étais a cour de batterie, donc l'ibook c'est éteint, et quand je l'ai rallumé, c'est os 8.1 qui apparaît 
comme je ne connais absolument pas cet os, je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire pour le refaire booter sur panther ....

merci d'avance pour vos solutions car la je suis complètement bloqué


----------



## Superparati (27 Mars 2010)

essaye lors du démarrage de ta palourde d'appuyer sur la touche X. 
- Valable seulement sur les deux os sont sur la même partition.

Sinon, dirige toi vers le menu pomme, tableau de bord puis ouvre l'application démarrage. Puis tu choisis ton OS de démarrage.

J'espère avoir pu t'aider.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Sinon, dirige toi vers le menu pomme, tableau de bord puis ouvre l'application démarrage. Puis tu choisis ton OS de démarrage.



On va prier pour que la touche X fonctionne, car ça n'est qu'à partir de Mac OS 9.2 que le TdB démarrage a permis de choisir entre des systèmes cohabitant sur une même partition. jusqu'à Mac OS 9.1, et donc à fortiori sous Mac OS 8.1, il ne permettait que de choisir un volume de démarrage.

Cela dit, sur mon Pismo, qui est contemporain des palourdes, la touche X est opérationnelle (il faut la maintenir jusqu'à ce que le Mac redémarre une seconde fois), à condition que l'Open Firmware ait été mis à jour.

Si ça ne marche pas, une autre solution serait de supprimer le dossier système, puis de redémarrer en zappant la PRam, mais ça n'est possible que si c'est un Palourde Firewire, car il faudrait le démarrer en mode target sur un autre Mac pour y parvenir (à supprimer le dossier système).


----------



## ramchamcham (27 Mars 2010)

tout d'abord un grand merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse.

mais élas, les 2 techniques sont infructueuses. 
quand je maintiens la touche X enfoncée, je n'est même pas le choix de l'os et lorsque je vais dans l'application démarrée, je ne vois un disque dur et un disque réseau ...

pourtant je retrouve tous mes documents dans le disque dur  

vraiment je ne comprend pas ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

merci pascal pour ta réponse.

mais ma palourde n'est pas firewire...
aussi je me suis un peu avancé et la palourde redémarre sur un 8.6...

je sens que je vais être bon pour une réinstalle de panther...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

ramchamcham a dit:


> je sens que je vais être bon pour une réinstalle de panther...



Non, pas nécessairement, tu démarre sur le CD de Panther, et là, juste après avoir choisi la langue, mais sans passer à l'écran suivant,  tu vas dans le menu"Installer" -> "Changer de disque de démarrage", et là tu peux choisir le système X de ton disque dur (sois patient, il s'y reprend au moins à trois fois avant de tout montrer).

Par contre, si la touche X ne marche pas, c'est sûrement que ton firmware n'est pas à jour, il faudrait que tu l'y mettes (faut démarrer le Mac en 9.1 ou 9.2 pour pouvoir le faire, on trouve les mises à jour ici).


----------



## ramchamcham (28 Mars 2010)

merci pascal et ça doit être sa car je n'est jamais mis a jour ce Firmware mais dois-je le mettre a jour après avoir changer de disque de démarrage ou avant?

et peu tu me donner une adresse d'un rapide tuto pour le mettre a jour ce fichu firmware?


merci encore pour la rapidité de vos reponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2010)

ramchamcham a dit:


> merci pascal et ça doit être sa car je n'est jamais mis a jour ce Firmware mais dois-je le mettre a jour après avoir changer de disque de démarrage ou avant?
> 
> et peu tu me donner une adresse d'un rapide tuto pour le mettre a jour ce fichu firmware?
> 
> ...



Ben derrière le lien que je t'ai mis, il y a tout, le fichier, la doc , et il n'y a rien de compliqué. Avant, tu peux vérifier via "Informations système Apple" la version que tu as, si tu as un truc qui contient 4.1.7, c'est bon, si c'est moins, faut mettre à jour. Si tu regarde sous X, c'est dans "Matériel" -> "Version de la Rom de démarrage", si tu regardes sous OS 9.x ou plus ancien, c'est dans le premier onglet ("configuration matérielle", je crois), en bas, à la rubrique "Informations de production" -> "version de la Rom"

Si ton Mac a déjà tourné sous OS X 10.3, que tu le fasse avant ou après avoir redémarré sous OS X n"a aucune importance, mais par contre tu vas devoir remplacer ton dossier système 8.1 par un 9.1 ou un  9.2, indispensable pour pouvoir faire la mise à jour.


----------

